

Design for Programmers - wise_young_man
http://derekmyers.com/posts/design-for-programmers/

======
girvo
I normally don't nitpick like this, but a design article which makes the
sidebar cover the article if I zoom in on Chrome (Android) seems a little
ironic ;)

------
JosephHatfield
On the Step by Step UI Design page: Order now! Only 12.7 million copies
remaining!

------
od2m
Thank you kindly.

